# New Mobile Phone



## Senoritarita (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi: I am thinking of getting a new mobile a LG GB250. Does anyone know a web site I can go to for an English manual please. I would appreciate an early reply if possible.
Regards Senoritarita.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Senoritarita said:


> Hi: I am thinking of getting a new mobile a LG GB250. Does anyone know a web site I can go to for an English manual please. I would appreciate an early reply if possible.
> Regards Senoritarita.


Have you tried googling it? That's what I did when I wanted an English manual and got a result.
Did the same for car and washing machine manuals.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Manual and software download for GB250 Open Europe is available at
LG Mobile
You need your phone and its IMEI number (usually under the battery).


----------

